
The insane cost of equity for seed stage startups - sguidoz
https://medium.com/datadriveninvestor/the-insane-cost-of-equity-for-seed-stage-startups-972e73d4d778
======
sguidoz
I wrote this post to help founders better understand what they are really
signing up for when they sign a term sheet.

